
Apple is worth over $1B,000 - tilt
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/02/apple-is-worth-over-1000000000000/
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17672415)

~~~
ColinWright
While I'm absolutely on your side about not wanting duplicates, it's a lost
cause asking people to check before submitting - it requires some effort, and
people simply won't bother.

~~~
java-man
and what's this $1B,000 format?

~~~
gremlinsinc
yeah, never heard of that before....must not be from Western Countries

